# What a upgrade for my Brute!!!



## SPRINGSTONAL (Apr 3, 2012)

Just got my new tires and wheels mounted on m brute friday. Got the 29.5 ol2s s/w with ss212 black wheels. Also put v force john #1 spring in the primary, he sent me the #3 secondary and i really dont like it so i put the factory secondary spring back in until i send it back to him and he sends me a #1 for the secondary. All i can say is wow!! the grip is unreal and with the spring in the primary i cant hardly tell a difference over the 26'' gators that i had. and surprisingly they dont ride bad either. i also got my red parking lights and leds mounted up to.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

ull be suprised by alot when u put that secondary spring


----------



## SPRINGSTONAL (Apr 3, 2012)

i tried the #3 secondary and it just seemed like it reved too high and stayed revving too high too much for my liking. i am hoping i will like the #1 secondary better


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

the primary spring is for the reving. bringing up ur rpms. the secondary is for the tires to help it out in the thick stuff. I know alot of people that run diffrent springs. its all in your type of riding. we down here in louisiana run a yellow spring in ours. I know ma brothers running an almond primary and a red secondary and we tried it out today and it pics up the front end in 4wd in high range and hes on 31s. im not 100% sure how vforce johns clutches are done though.


----------

